# US Personal Chef Institute



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

I am a graduate of the United States Personal Chef Institute and I successfully launched my biz On The Mark Personal Chef Services, Inc. in New Jersey. Any students out there considering a career as a personal chef can email me with their address and I will have the institute send you a catalog and video. I have received several inquiries from the Cheftalk boards. It is a rewarding career. Check out my web when you have a chance:
http://www.onthemarkpcs.homestead.com

[email protected]

Good luck with your culinary careers!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Recent Washington Post (6-5-01) article on being a personal chef:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...-2001Jun5.html


----------

